# gentoo 2005.1 - po instalacji nie bootuje się

## ANTAL

Zainstalowałem gentoo 2005.1 (instaluję ten system po raz pierwszy) i po reboot z powrotem wraca mi windows (nie ładuje się ani LILO, ani bezpośrednio linux

Gentoo mam zaistalowane jako drugi system (dev/hdc) po windowsie, na osobnym dysku.

lilo.conf wygląda tak:

```
image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gento-r6

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=linuxrc real_broot=/dev/hdc3 udev"

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

other=/dev/hda1

label=windows 2000pro

```

to tyle, jeśli chodzi o LILO. Zresztą po poleceniu #/sbin/lilo bydlę odpowiedziało mi, że: Fatal. Can't open lilo.conf

po restarcie komputera w ogóle nie ładuje się linux, jedynie windows... Co mogę zrobić?

Edit 1:

wykonałem:

```
#emerge lilo

#nano -w /etc/lilo.conf

```

po czym wpisałem to, co już widziałeś, następnie zasejwowałem i wyszedłem z nano

po wpisaniu

```
#/sbin/lilo
```

miałem ten fatal...

Instaluję gentoo po raz pierwszy, przepraszam, jeszcze nie mam doświadczenia, to nie Mandrake... :Wink: 

Edit 2:

...czyli logicznie wynikałoby, że lilo.conf znajduje się w /etc... po ls nie pokazało mi tego lilo.conf...

..::Milu Edit:

Złączenie 3 postów.

Nie pisz posta pod postem - używaj guzika Zmień.

----------

## ilny

Jezeli ls nie pokazuje tego pliku to znaczy ze go nie ma,  stworz go jeszcze raz, wejdz do /etc  wpisz 

```
touch lilo.conf
```

 nastepnie wyedytuj i wpisz ustawienia ktore potrzeba (upewnij sie 2x ze sa one odpowiednie, jezeli masz oddzielnie partycje /boot to przed poleceniem 

```
lilo
```

 koniecznie ja zamontuj), oczywiscie w /etc "grzebiesz" z pod roota :>   :Wink: 

PS. uzywaj znacznikow code, staraj sie nie pisac paru postow po sobie   :Wink: 

----------

## ANTAL

Przepraszam za te nastepujące po sobie posty.... Dzięki za radę

Jeszcze jedno pytanie:

Czy muszę w tym wypadku startować z powrotem z LiveCD? Komputer po starcie w ogóle "nie widzi" linuxa, od razu wchodzi windows. Jeżeli muszę startować z liveCD, co mam zrobić, aby nie musieć instalować wszystkiego od nowa?. Może pytanie jest głupie, ale dla mnie to oznacza kolejne stracone godziny.

----------

## Ratman

odpal z CD, chrootuj się do systemu jak przy instalacji - najbezpieczniej chyba

----------

## ilny

Odpal LiveCD, zamontuj partycje od gentoo, 

```
chroot /lokalizacja/partycji /bin/bash
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

```

#mount /dev/partycja_z_linuksem /mnt/folder

#mount -t proc proc /mnt/folder/proc

#chroot /mnt/folder /bin/bash 

```

edit.. troszku sie spoznilem  :Wink: 

----------

## ANTAL

po ponownym starcie wykonałem następujące czynności:

```

#mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/gentoo                    - to ma być niby partycja rozruchowa

#mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo            - tu obecnie jest /root

#mount /dev/hdc4                                - partycja ReiserFS - o niej nic system nie mówi...

#mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo                    - to jest bootowalna partycja WINDOWS'a 2000

#cd /

#mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#cd /etc

#touch lilo.conf

#ls                                                                             

#cd /

#nano -w /etc/lilo.conf                         - pokazało, że lilo jest puste, a przecież 

                                                  wpisywałem tam ustawienia, więc nie powinno być puste

#/sbin/lilo

               Warning: RAID1 install implied by omitted'boot='

               Warning: current root is not on the first disc

               Fatal: No images have been defined

#

```

Mam w związku z tym pytania: 

O co on tam płacze w pierwszym warningu?

Jak przenieść tego nieszczęsnego roota na pierwszy dysk (najprawdopodobniej z /hdc3, gdzie teraz znajduje się  /root) i czy Gentoo traktuje w tym wypadku /hdc1 jako pierwszy dysk, bo chyba nie /hda1, który jest dyskiem windowsowym (fat32). Dyski /hdc1, /hdc3, /hda1 oznaczone są jako aktywne.Last edited by ANTAL on Mon Jan 09, 2006 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xax

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/gentoo                      - to ma być partycja rozruchowa
> ...

 

Na serio tak zrobiles ? Przypatrz sie temu jeszcze raz, ale bardzo, bardzo dokladnie. Dlaczego az 3 punkty montowania leca wg tego na /mnt/gentoo ??  Zastanow sie tylko dobrze, na co tak wlasciwie wskazuje /mnt/gentoo. Oj, namieszales srogo.

----------

## ANTAL

Rozumiem...  Tylko jak się z tego teraz wymotać.... 

To moja pierwsza instalacja która nie jest graficzną... Po kilku latach na Mandrake. Mogę źle inerpretować mauale i najprawopodobniej tak się dzieje...

Ponawiam instalację. Mam dość...

----------

## Insenic

Jak startujesz z live cd to robisz tak:

```

# mount /dev/hdx /mnt/gentoo           # zamiast hdx podaj numer partycji na ktorej 

                                       # zainstalowany jest gentoo

# swapon /dev/hdx                      # tutaj hdx oznacza numer partycji swap

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc  # tutaj nic nie zmieniasz

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash         # chrotujesz się do swojego gentoo

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# nano /etc/lilo.conf                  # wprowadzasz swoją konfigurację w pliku 

                                       # lilo.conf

# lilo

# exit

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

```

Po takim zabiegu - podwarunkiem, że podmontujesz właściwe partycje na właściwe miejsce - powinno działać. 

Nie zapomnij o wyjęciu live-cd po restarcie ;)

----------

## muchar

Niestety, Gentoo nie jest dla osob, ktore nie znaja w miare linuksa ;/

----------

## Aktyn

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Rozumiem...  Tylko jak się z tego teraz wymotać.... 
> 
> To moja pierwsza instalacja która nie jest graficzną... Po kilku latach na Mandrake. Mogę źle inerpretować mauale i najprawopodobniej tak się dzieje...
> 
> Ponawiam instalację. Mam dość...

 

Jeżeli tylko kwestia bootloadera to w goule nie ma sie czym martwić.

Poczytaj dobrze manuale, niestety konfigurowanie z linii poleceń to troche inna bajka. Ale handbuki są dosyć  dobre.

Warto przed instalką najpierw je kilka razy przeczytać, sprubowac coś skumać, i dopiero wtedy powalczyć.

Nawet wielkie cele osiąga się małymi kroczkami.

Kwestia czasu i zrozumienia o co tu biega, a pośpiech raczej nie jest wskazany.

----------

## Ratman

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Niestety, Gentoo nie jest dla osob, ktore nie znaja w miare linuksa ;/

 

Według mnie jest dobre właśnie dla takich osób, bo zmusza do czytania manuali chociażby, czego żaden rasowy, szanujący się Polak nie robi nawet jak kupi coś co widzi pierwszy raz na oczy   :Very Happy: 

czytasz->grzebiesz->uczysz się (no są i twardogłowi   :Twisted Evil:   )

----------

## ilny

Ponawiac instalacje z powodu takiego problemu   :Shocked:  jezeli tak do tego podchodzisz to bedziesz musial kompilowac gentoo raz na tydzien   :Wink: 

----------

## ANTAL

Dotąd powalczę, aż się nauczę... taki czeski upór...  :Wink: 

A propos... Co on tam żebrze o ten RAID1? Czy to jest niezbędne przy instalacji? Właśnie o tym czytam i nie bardzo wiem, co z tym fantem zrobić...

----------

## tomekb

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Dotąd powalczę, aż się nauczę... taki czeski upór... .

 

[OT]Czyżby kolega z Czech?  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## Ratman

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Dotąd powalczę, aż się nauczę... taki czeski upór... 
> 
> A propos... Co on tam żebrze o ten RAID1? Czy to jest niezbędne przy instalacji? Właśnie o tym czytam i nie bardzo wiem, co z tym fantem zrobić...

 

Jak nie wiesz co to RAID1 to lepiej nie grzeb narazie   :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

No, powiedzmy... Pochodzę  stamtąd (Jesenik) a mieszkam we Wrocławiu [OT]

Na pewno grzebać w RAID nie zamierzam, przynajmniej na razie... Ale poczytam o tym.

Nadal pojawia się ten sam problem. Tym razem jestem pewien, że nie przesadziłem teak jak przedtem z montowaniem /dev/hdc (tylko /mnt/gentoo/ boot i /mnt/gentoo... czyli tak jak stało w manualu. Po reinstalu nie używałem genkernela tylko ręcznie skonfigurowałem jądro (poszło nieźle, bo wiem co mam w maszynerii) po czym obecne lilo wygląda tak:

po komendach:

```

#emerge lilo

#nano -w lilo.conf

```

tak wypada wpis do lilo.conf (to jest na mojej maszynie)

```

boot=/dev/hdc                                        instalacja lilo w mbr (ponoć)

prompt                                               wybór systemu

timeout=300                                          30 sekund, jakby sie ktoś zagapił. ;)

default=gentoo                                       czyli uruchamia gentoo jako domyślny system

vga=0x318                                            1024x768

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6                  jajko

label=GENTOO                                         etykietka linuxa

read-only                                            partycja root jako read-only

root=/dev/hdc3                                       gówny system plików

other=/dev/hda1                                      DYSK BOOTUJĄCY WINDOWSY

label=WINDOWS                                        etykietka windowsa

```

następnie

```

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt

#/sbin/lilo

   Warning: /dev/hdc is not primary disc

   GENTOO

   WINDOWS

```

Po wbiciu:

```

#exit

#cd

#umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo /mnt

#reboot

```

Komputer sie zrestarował i... załadował od razu Windows 2000. Po loaderze ani śladu. Ja mam dwa osobne dyski. Ten, na którym jest W2K to jest Primary Master, linuxowy jest Secondary Master. Czyli LILO mnie ostrzegło, że /dev/hdc nie jest to dysk podstawowy, o czym ja zgoła dobrze wiem.  Myślałem już o fizycznym zamienieniu ich miejscami, tyle, że wszystko, co odnosi się do /dev/hdc  trzebaby zmieniać na /dev/hda, co jest za przeproszeniem w tej chwili robotą głupiego. Skoro przed instalacją ich nie zamieniłem to teraz nie miałoby to wielkiego sensu. Czy jest jakaś możliwość, jeśli tak to jaka, zmuszenia MBR do reagowania na loader linuxowy jak na Primary...

----------

## Ratman

to że był worning to raczej spoko, nic to

Sprawdź po pierwsze w BIOSie, z którego dysku BIOS odpala ci kompa z PMaster czy z SMaster, jak z Primary Master to jak chcesz lilo załadować  :Smile: 

hda1 to partycja z windows, po co montujesz przed /sbin/lilo? daje to coś? lilo i tak widzi ja tak jak BIOS

----------

## ANTAL

Nic nie dało... Dokładnie...

Czyli zamiana... BIOS widzi Windowsa jako PRIMARY.... A już myślałem... Niestety dysk z gentoo jest na Secondary....

Tylko, jak teraz zamienie dyski miejscami , to mi oszaleje także NTLDR z windowsa... Jak to sie dzieje, że mi Mandrak nie robił takich problemów. Tez był zainstalowany na tym samym secondary i ładował lilo...

----------

## Ratman

BIOS tak widzi jak jest podpiety. Ustaw w opcjach bootowania Biosu żeby bootował z tego dysku, który jest Secondary Master (czyli pzry bootowaniu załaduje LILO z MBR Secondary Mastera). albo poczytaj watek podobny do twojego co to go juz 4 dni wałkujemy, zainstaluj LILO w MBR hda i w nim zmapuj dysk z windowsem i bedzie ok

----------

## rasheed

Przepraszam, ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem. Dlaczego po prostu nie ustawisz boot na /dev/hda?

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## ANTAL

Nie mogę. Mój /dev/hda to dysk z Windowsem... Zresztą ten problem już mam za sobą, bo skorzystałem z rady kolegi Ratmana i ustawiłem w BIOS-ie HDD-1 jako First boot i Lilo się ładuje (HDD-0 - windowsowy jako second boot). Za radę serdecznie dziękuję.

Ale, żebym nie popadł w jakiś błogostan pojawił się kolejny "zajic"... Oszczędzę tych komunikatów gdzie odpowiedź jest ....ok tylko od razu przejdę do tych złych...

```
 *Remounting filesystem         ........ok

*Checking root filesystems.........

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

/dev/ROOT:

The superblock could not be read or not describe a correct ext2 filesystems. If device is valid and if really contains an ext2 filesystems (and not or ufs or something else), the superblocks is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock e2fsck -b 8193 <device> 
```

Wbiłem to polecenie (e2fsck...) i nadal nic. Jest jak było...

Dla wyświetlenia całej sytuacji: Układ /dev/hdc jest w moim dysku taki:

```
/dev/hdc1 *  ext2  blk 1  63   Linux

/dev/hdc2    swap blk 64 +512M  swap linux/Solaris

/dev/hdc3    ext3   cała reszta  Linux ok 14,5G
```

----------

## tomekb

No chyba nie ma takiego dysku jak 

```
/dev/ROOT
```

 Popraw fstab na odpowiednie w twoim wypadku hdc3 (chyba, 3, jak nie to inne oczywiście).

----------

## ANTAL

Haa... I tu, widzisz tomekb, jest problem... Zanotowałem sobie swoje wpisy do fstab i on wypada tak:

```

/dev/hdc1        /boot   ext2        defaults    1 2

/dev/hdc2         none   swap                    0 0

/dev/hdc3        /       ext3        noatime     0 1

none              proc   proc        defaults    0 0

none              proc   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom  auto  noauto,user     0 0

/dev/hda1     /mnt/hda1          auto      auto,user  0 0

/dev/hda2     /mnt/hda2          auto      auto,user  0 0

/dev/hda3     /mnt/hda3          auto      auto,user  0 0

```

Tak więc we wpisie od poczatku nie ma NIC o jakimkolwiek /dev/ROOT... Na pewno wiem, bo każdą czynność po prostu notowałem. Te notatki w dodatku zachowam sobie na chwilę, gdybym musiał coś wykonywać ponownie.

----------

## tomekb

WTF?  :Shocked:  Jeśli konfigurację lilo, którą podałeś powyżej to ta twoja, to ja nie wiem o co chodzi  :Surprised:  Kiedy to się pojawia? Podczas restartu?

----------

## ANTAL

Tak... tuż po LILO... 

1. Pojawia się LILO

2. Wybieram GENTOO, on zaczyna rozpoznawać "komponenty". Długo jest  *     .................ok, dochodzi do tego nieszczęsnego "Checking root file systems" , sprawdza może sekundę i mam to, co zacytowałem w poście...  

3. e2fsck -b 8193 <dev> nie pomaga tu nic.   :Crying or Very sad: 

4. Prosi mnie o hasło root-a (na które zresztą reaguje) lub o CtrlD co oznacza wiadomo - reboot...

...jeszcze trochę, a mnie rodzina za drzwi wystawi, oczywiście bez komputera... Zbyt praktyczna rodzina...

----------

## Aktyn

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Pojawia się LILO
> 
> 2. Wybieram GENTOO, on zaczyna rozpoznawać "komponenty". Długo jest  *     .................ok, dochodzi do tego nieszczęsnego "Checking root file systems" , sprawdza może sekundę i mam to, co zacytowałem w poście...  

 

Hm.. pokaż co pokazuje u siebie:

```
cfdisk /dev/hdc
```

----------

## ANTAL

Ok, za chwilę spróbuję.... Zaraz będę... No, chyba, że...  :Smile:  To będę trochę później, już spod gentoo.

----------

## ANTAL

no i jestem z powrotem...

spróbowałem:

```

cfdisk /dev/hdc

```

Wynik:

```

/dev/hdc1  boot      ext2  32M

/dev/hdc2            swap  512M

/dev/hdc3            ext3  14,945M

```

czyli tak jak to ustawiłem na samym początku

następnie:

```

e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hdc1

/dev/hdc1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced

  Free block count wrong for group #0 (7927, counted=28061)

  Fix<y>? yes

  Free blocks count wrong (30700, counted=28061)

  Fix<y>? yes

  Free inodes count wrong for group #0 (1973, counted=1968)

  Fix<y>? yes

  Free inodes count wrong (7925, counted=7920)

  Fix<y>? yes

/devhdc1 *****FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

/dev/hdc1 : 16/7936 files (0.0% non-contignous)3659/31720 blocks
```

następnie:

```
e2fsck -j -b 8193 /dev/hdc3
```

Wykazało, że partycja nie ma błędów...

Ale z wczorajszej instalacji pamiętam, że

```

#exit

#cd

#umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo /mnt/hda1

```

Odpowiedź była że nie może odmontować bo są "busy". Odmontował się jedynie /mnt/gentoo/boot. Zaniepokoiło mnie to.

Mimo tego dałem reboot...

----------

## Ratman

Zaproponuje może tak:

1. instalacja LILO na hda - nie przejmuj sie tym, że to dysk z Windows - to bez znaczenia

2. Bootowanie kompa oczywiście z Primary Master

3. Wpis w LILO do bootowania Windowsa z hda1

To najrozsądniej wygląda bez mieszania itd i nie montuj hda1 jak konfigurujesz LILO, bo niby po co

----------

## tomekb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #exit
> ...

 

No ale gentoo masz chyba na hdc, nie hda?  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #exit
> ...

 

A nie mialeś przypadkiem na innej konsoli aktywnej partycji /mnt/gentoo? Wtedy będzie zajęta (busy), jak katalog na którym aktualnie znajdujesz się jest na partycji /mnt/gentoo...

----------

## ANTAL

No, pierwszy etap mam za sobą... Serdeczne dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Przejrzałem jeszcze raz wszystko co przejrzeć mogłem (lilo, fstab itd.) i poszło...

Teraz kolejne etapy.

----------

